# Windows Unix remote



## java66 (23. Jul 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss zurzeit ausgehend von einem beliebigen windows rechner eine remote verbindung zu einem
Unix rechner aufbauen.
Dort muss ich ein script ausführen und die output datei auf den host kopieren.

Meine Idee war das ich mich per Telnet einwaehle und das script ausführe.
Telnet einwaehlen funktioniert zwar aber wie bekomme ich das file zurück.

Dankbar für jede idee/ansatz.

Gruß


----------



## temporaer (23. Jul 2010)

putty + winscp


----------



## java66 (23. Jul 2010)

danke ersteinmal für deine antwort,

könntest du genauer werden.
Ich hab vergessen zu sagen das der ablauf automatisiert von statten gehen soll.

THX


----------

